# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  فرم یک و دو ثبت نام

## ramyar

سلام 
کسی میدونه فرم یک و دو دقیقا چیه؟؟؟زمان ما نبود
در ضمن من سال 97 اخراج شدم از دانشگاه و خدمتمم تموم کردم.الان دوباره باید برم دانشگاه فرم 2 رو تایید کنم؟
اگه میشه یکی توضیح کامل بده
سپاس.

----------


## آرزو81

> سلام 
> کسی میدونه فرم یک و دو دقیقا چیه؟؟؟زمان ما نبود
> در ضمن من سال 97 اخراج شدم از دانشگاه و خدمتمم تموم کردم.الان دوباره باید برم دانشگاه فرم 2 رو تایید کنم؟
> اگه میشه یکی توضیح کامل بده
> سپاس.


والا من نمیدونم فکر نکنم بچه ها هم اطلاع خاصی داشته باشن به نظرم با یک مشاور خیلی خوب مشورت کنی خیلی بهتره
موفق باشی دوست عزیز

----------


## dr.eliot

منم انصراف دادم یکی لطفا بگه فرم شماره دو روباید برد دانشگاه کسی میدونه؟

----------


## Gladiolus

منم انصرافیم
تو سامانه دانشگاه هم برام وضعیت تحصیل رو زده انصراف
الان چیکار کنم من؟ بخاطر این فرم پاشم برم دانشگاه باز؟

----------


## Gladiolus

@Shah1n

شما اطلاعی ندارید؟

----------


## Dark_Light

سلام 
يه سوال اونايي كه دانشگاه ميرن (آزاد) چه كدي براي نظام وظيفشون بايد بزنن

----------


## Stvg

> سلام 
> يه سوال اونايي كه دانشگاه ميرن (آزاد) چه كدي براي نظام وظيفشون بايد بزنن


سوال منم هست‌کسی میدونه ؟

----------


## arvin80

> سلام 
> يه سوال اونايي كه دانشگاه ميرن (آزاد) چه كدي براي نظام وظيفشون بايد بزنن


کد 9

----------


## Ak_47

برا منم سوال .گیج شدم .اخه تو توضیحات نوشته چه انصرافی چه اخراجی تحصلی باید فرم پر کنه .سوال اینکه فرم پر کردیم نگه دادیم تا موقع ثپت نام واسه دانشگاه یا اسکن کنیم؟😕😶

----------


## Fermat

سلام دوستان.توی کارنامه دیپلم که تاریخی نوشته نشده.روز و ماه، تاریخ اخذ مدرک دیپلم رو چی باید بزنیم؟

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام 
> کسی میدونه فرم یک و دو دقیقا چیه؟؟؟زمان ما نبود
> در ضمن من سال 97 اخراج شدم از دانشگاه و خدمتمم تموم کردم.الان دوباره باید برم دانشگاه فرم 2 رو تایید کنم؟
> اگه میشه یکی توضیح کامل بده
> سپاس.


شما فرم شماره 2 رو نیاز ندارید چون اخراجی بودید فرم شماره 2 برای انصرافی هاست
فرم 1 جدیده نمیدونم

----------


## Shah1n

> منم انصراف دادم یکی لطفا بگه فرم شماره دو روباید برد دانشگاه کسی میدونه؟


بله باید ببرید و موقع ثبت نام دانشگاه جدید تحویل بدید یعنی جزو موارد ثبت نامه برای دانشگاه جدید(البته اگر روزانه بودید)

----------


## Shah1n

> منم انصرافیم
> تو سامانه دانشگاه هم برام وضعیت تحصیل رو زده انصراف
> الان چیکار کنم من؟ بخاطر این فرم پاشم برم دانشگاه باز؟


میتونی الان بری و یا میتونی بعدا بری اما تاریخ انصراف داخل برگه حواست باشه حتما با تاریخ انصراف دانشگاهت یکی باشه و این فرم رو پیش خودت نگهدار تا ثبت نام دانشگاه جدید و این مورد لازمه حتما
پیشنهاد میکنم الان بری چون ممکنه بعدا خیلی بگذره اذیت بشی من خودم برای ثبت نام دانشگاه جدید اذیت شدم مجبور شدم ببرم دانشگاه قبلی برام مهر کنن

----------


## Shah1n

من جایی ندیدم برای اخراجی که فرم 2 رو ببره اصلا روش هم نوشته فرم انصراف قطعی ولی اخراجی چیز دیگه ای نوشته داخل دفترچه حتما خوب مطالعه کنید
اون برگه هم قبلا برای ثبت نام لازم نبود الانو نمیدونم اما برای دانشگاه جدید لازمه که اصل برگه رو با مهر تحویل بدید

----------


## dr.eliot

> من جایی ندیدم برای اخراجی که فرم 2 رو ببره اصلا روش هم نوشته فرم انصراف قطعی ولی اخراجی چیز دیگه ای نوشته داخل دفترچه حتما خوب مطالعه کنید
> اون برگه هم قبلا برای ثبت نام لازم نبود الانو نمیدونم اما برای دانشگاه جدید لازمه که اصل برگه رو با مهر تحویل بدید


یعنی منی که پیام نوریم وانصراف دادم باید فرم شماره دو رو پر کنم ببرم دانشگاه پیام نور؟حتما باید برد؟

----------


## Shah1n

> یعنی منی که پیام نوریم وانصراف دادم باید فرم شماره دو رو پر کنم ببرم دانشگاه پیام نور؟حتما باید برد؟


روزانه ها فقط
پیام نور فقط برگه انصراف قطعی داخلی خود دانشگاهو میخواد

به این قسمت از دفترچه توجه کن و خوب بخون:

دانشجويان دور ههاي غیر روزانه )نوبت دوم «شبانه »،پيا منور، مجازي، پردي س خودگردان، دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي،
غيردولتي-غيرانتفاعي و شهريه پرداز(، به شرط نداشتن منع نظام وظيفه، م يتوانند هم زمان با تحصيل در دانشگاه
و بدون انصراف از تحصیل براي شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1400 ثب تنام نمايند و در صورت قبولي، بايد
فرم انصراف قطعي از رشتة قبلي را به دانشگاه جديد محل تحصيل خود ارائه دهند.
دانشجويان دور ه روزانه )ورودي سال 1398 و قبل از آن( همه مقاطع تحصيلي اعم از کادراني )پيوسته و
ناپيوسته(، کارشناسي )پيوسته و ناپيوسته(، کارشناسي ارشد)پيوسته و ناپيوسته( و دکتري عمومي يا تخصصي
براي شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1400 بايد تا تاريخ 25 / 12 / 1399 با تكميل فرم شمارة ) 2( و تأييد
دانشگاه محل تحصيل انصراف قطعي خود را اعلام كنند و بند 32 تقاضانامه ثب تنام را علامت بزنند

----------


## ramyar

ادم گیج میشه از دست این سازمان سنجش

----------


## ramyar

> روزانه ها فقط
> پیام نور فقط برگه انصراف قطعی داخلی خود دانشگاهو میخواد
> 
> به این قسمت از دفترچه توجه کن و خوب بخون:
> 
> دانشجويان دور ههاي غیر روزانه )نوبت دوم «شبانه »،پيا منور، مجازي، پردي س خودگردان، دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي،
> غيردولتي-غيرانتفاعي و شهريه پرداز(، به شرط نداشتن منع نظام وظيفه، م يتوانند هم زمان با تحصيل در دانشگاه
> و بدون انصراف از تحصیل براي شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1400 ثب تنام نمايند و در صورت قبولي، بايد
> فرم انصراف قطعي از رشتة قبلي را به دانشگاه جديد محل تحصيل خود ارائه دهند.
> ...


یعنی من که سال 97 اخراج شدم باید تا اسفند امسال دوباره برم دانشگاه تا اون فرمو تایید کنن واسم.

----------


## dr.eliot

من دیگه گیج شدم داداش فقط بگو من پیام نوریم باید ببرم فرمو یا کلا نیاز نیس همون گواهی انصراف دانشگاه که انصراف دادمو فقط نیاز هست بدم دانشگاه جدید دولتی قبول شدم؟فرم یک چی؟

----------


## Shah1n

> یعنی من که سال 97 اخراج شدم باید تا اسفند امسال دوباره برم دانشگاه تا اون فرمو تایید کنن واسم.


صفحه قبل جوابتونو دادم
اصلا اخراجی ها نیازی به این فرم ندارن فقط کسایی نیاز دارن که میخوان انصراف بدن یا قبلا انصراف دادن

----------


## Shah1n

> من دیگه گیج شدم داداش فقط بگو من پیام نوریم باید ببرم فرمو یا کلا نیاز نیس همون گواهی انصراف دانشگاه که انصراف دادمو فقط نیاز هست بدم دانشگاه جدید؟فرم یک چی؟


فرم یک جدیده قبلا نبوده من اطلاعی ندارم اما قطعا توضیحی داده داخل دفترچه
اما شما به فرم 2 نیازی ندارید همون گواهی انصراف کفایت میکنه

----------

